# Feedback on my website



## Dawgwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 

My first run is complete, just got the website and social media sites live a few days ago. Check them out and give me your feedback...be as brutal as you want. Just keep in mind that this was all done as a first and i learned a ton lol.

Rogues & Rebels Apparel, Inc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dawgwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Hmmm, everyone's usually super helpful on here. Any feedback at all??


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Calm Down..I couldn't get here sooner. The site is well done; user friendly etc. The mouse hover enlargements are a convenient touch. Tho it could stand some color. I imagine it's done that way due to the nature of the designs but really, a little color never hurt anyone's site. I'm a little perplexed by the double skull images. Why the white squarish background on the colored ones? Just looks a little odd to me. Add more designs ASAP!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't like the 2xskulls, even more for women. 
Why print the white expect to maybe a bullet proof t-shirt.


----------



## Rookies (Sep 8, 2014)

I will assume you are going for an unfriendly brand as that is what I took away from your ABOUT US page.

I did also like the ability to enlarge the pictures.

I do feel the cover picture on the front page is stretched looking and you cant read the logo behind the girls.

The shopping cart at the bottom that listed methods of payment was nice.

Right under CONTACT US on the contact us page is a black line covering up your wording. I had to high-lite it to get it to show. I am using the opera browser if that helps.

Just my 2c

Hope that was helpful.

Rookies


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Out of all the "Urban" wanna be's out there, you actually have a "look". I'm going to assume you can expand on your start and maintain your initial vision without watering it down or repeating your self. Only criticism is you have to work at shopping. Are you a store, or an attitude blog? 99.9 % percent of the "look at my store" threads are obviously not going to get traction, at least in my not so humble opinion. 

If I had money, I'd bet on you.


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

I think it look good. Information available on your site about who you are, size chart, return policy, Facebook page are more important to visitors than the visuals of the site. The visuals will look better if you make a better combination of colors, make the images bigger and redesign the menu of the page.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Are the girls Rogues & Rebels? Alot of people don't want to read to find out what the sites about. Maybe add the word apparel to you header.


----------



## Dawgwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, def appreciate all the feedback. Like I said all of this was a "first time" to me....first run of shirts, first photo shoot, first web site etc. I'll be able to dial it in a little better in the next few months. 

To answer questions about the double skull design it was originally supposed to only be on white shirts but I ran into some issues with a large portion of my first 300 shirts i ordered....as opposed to saying "i give" and killing the idea, I printed on them all with the double skull....since it was only a 2 color design and am using the ones "with issues" as freebies to get the name out. I figured why not....it's a write off anyway. We did print it kind of lightly tho...you actually cant really tell it's that much white unless you walk around rubbing your chest all day lol.

Lol Rookies, not so much an unfriendly brand....maybe a DGAF brand. I've personally had a lot of issues in corporate environments and was expected to do the dog and pony show. When I started this I decided I would never have any part of that again. Doesn't mean I can't provide excellent customer service or sound business practices...just don't believe in PC.

Thanks again folks...love this site


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

love the site, good luck uncletee


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are my thoughts. Not trying to sound like a jerk, so do not take it that way.

Product category and product pages are fine. Red ADD TO CART sticks out, but I am not big on Red. Green means "Go" in ecommerce.

Not big on the logo because it is tough to read. 

Front page gives me no clue what you are about. A scroll down shows a blog & a tweet post with a boob. Are you ecommerce? Blog? Porn? Front page lacks identity to your brand. 

Front main image is clickable to no where and also lacks and direction/call to action. You need to rethink the front page from the start. A quick about us sentence or two would be a start. You have three beautiful women there, but only one is really showing the front of the t-shirt. Girls are great, but you are not selling the girls.

Contact us page is an uninviting form. Address? Phone number? Add them or you drop confidence in the client.

Get your own check out with SSL. Switching to shopify check out drops consumer confidence in your brand.

Instead of SHOP it should be something like SHOP MEN's and SHOP WOMEN's. You do not have a lot of products right now, but add some categorization. 

Add upsells to a product page and the check out.

That is all I have for now. Heading in the right directions. Lots to do.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool. Targeting a niche market is the way to go, IMHO. The more you screw the lowest common denominator the more they will feel at home. Ignore all advice regarding toning it down. Your product is not for "norms." Norms can continue shopping at Mal*Wart. (Uhm, I don't have tats; I just get the point of being that special place/brand to a self-identified subgroup.)

Color scheme is perfect. Keep the red in.

My generic complaint against almost all T sites: The initial images are not large enough for me to see what the shirt design is about. I should not have to click through on all of those shirts to find out if I like them ... *why would I click if I can't see enough to be interested in the first place?*

A discharge print would handle all that white of the double skull design without making the shirt stiff or heavy. It's the way to go for light on dark prints (assuming the shirts you use can be discharged, not all colors/brands can be).

I am *not* a fan of opening/Home pages. Typically they are just a waste of download time, and potentially a point of confusion regarding what the site is about. I think you would be best served by integrating the visual attitude/opening statement/tweet elements of the Home page into your selling/shopping page, but maybe simplifying/reducing it a bit. But make sure that Buying T-Shirts is the obvious purpose of the page/site _without_ having to scroll down to find that out. 

Oh, and you need a nice short crop T to go with the FYF tit tat


----------



## wardogbobie (Oct 10, 2013)

i like it 4/5 stars


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok i will give it a go.

The top image of the girls looks stretched out to me like you do not have your top image setting set right.

I do not like the gray color look i think it will run off customers.

You home page is not a home page it is blog post page.. make it a real home page with real content right now it is a copy of your blog page info..

I do not like your logo it is to hard to read and make out to me.

A new person comes to the home page and what?? they have no clue what you make or sell.
Free shipping on all US orders over $70 of what?
Expose the world to your brand of what?? what do you sell. no place on the home page dose it say what you sell. You have to read to much to even get a clue on what it might be you sell.

Is that a Woo shopping cart.. you should add in the next item plug in so the customer can keep going to the next item or back.

Not many shirts FS i see.

I like your all seeing design


----------



## colinvansmith (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm a novice when it comes to t-shirts but a pro on marketing here's my take;

1) site lacks colour it's not inviting, very grey.

2) you main image and logo are way to blurred and need to be sharper, main image also looks stretched. 

3) no need for the search bar, your a label not a blog

4) your sign up box should appear blocking the view of the homepage, generally people are more prone to putting their email in as they need to get rid of the pop up to get to the site, putting at the bottom will get a low response.

5) your images of the t-shirts are all the same and boring looking

6) you need to split your products into separate categories for guys n girls

7) your about me page split the paragraphs into no more than 3-4 lines each or people won't read them.

Good first attempt though, forgive my harshness, I call it like I see it

Col


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

colinvansmith said:


> 4) your sign up box should appear blocking the view of the homepage,


Do this only if you want to risk losing a large percentage of the visitors to your website. I have read a stat that said 50% of people will immediately leave a site as soon as the pop-up arrives. I don't recall where I read that, but I am one of the 50% who close that browser tab.


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Bro......Great work! Add other items like.......Mugs, Hats, Sweats, Etc. Then, Send me 2% from sales for the idea lol


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

I usually don't like black background website. If you could change it to white. You can use sliding JavaScript rather than frame on the website for feedback.


----------



## Beautiful Ugly (Dec 18, 2010)

Bigger picture so that people can see the design out there.


----------



## stumblingjack (Aug 14, 2014)

I love the font used in your logo. Keep it but make the logo bigger, there's a ton of empty space in your header to increase the logo size. Once you do it will be easier to read it.

Change the aspect ratio of the splash picture or even better, use a rotating set of pictures vs. just that static image.

I love the attitude as well, keep it. What I would do is take a look at this website (Southern Tide | Preppy Clothing | Best Polo Shirt Brands) and how they layout their homepage. Look at the elements and think about how you can add your attitude to it.

Good luck!


----------

